# COG MTL RTA - WOTOFO



## Timwis (25/3/20)

.

Hi Tim Wiseman,

This is Antonio from Wotofo

Hope you are doing well. And we are releasing a new Product, I'd like to point out some features for it. Plz let me know are you interesting in reviewing this.

The MTL RTA which we gonna cooperate named COG MTL MTL.

There are three main product features to let you know more about *COG MTL RTA*:


Gear intake mode, need the detailed copy of the official website details page;
22mm transparent body, delicate and compact;
Spring lock wire structure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Tayden Pillay (25/3/20)

This tank looks dope af

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/3/20)

Timwis said:


> .
> 
> Hi Tim Wiseman,
> 
> ...


Looks like a very interesting piece of kit @Timwis , can’t wait for your review on it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (29/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Looks like a very interesting piece of kit @Timwis , can’t wait for your review on it


Now the info is on Wotofo's website i think this looks very promising, love the Cog or gear airflow design and the transparency to see the working cogs is kind of cool, it also looks like it will offer the full MTL draw spectrum, 3ml capacity and very build friendly deck. Not always into these collaborations not that they are not good products but i can tell the collaboration is no more than a reviewers name being used in return for a bung of money, this stands out when there is no innovation on show. But i do like a few reviewers collaborations and it's obvious these reviewers do have much more input into the projects and "Suck My Mod" projects have always turned out winners!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Hazard (2/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (3/4/20)

Hazard said:


> View attachment 193419
> View attachment 193420
> View attachment 193421
> View attachment 193423
> View attachment 193425



I would get one just for the engineering and would hope it's not just designed for aesthetics

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (3/4/20)

Thanks for the pics @Hazard 
Have moved your post to this existing thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazard (3/4/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the pics @Hazard
> Have moved your post to this existing thread



cheers. Thanks. Didn’t see this thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/4/20)

Hazard said:


> cheers. Thanks. Didn’t see this thread.



No prob
It does look like a very interesting atty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/4/20)

Something a bit different at last.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (3/4/20)

If this works like intended without fail then it could be a winner even though this pic reminds me of the corona pics

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

